# hide filter inlet/outlet hoses



## NAL (Feb 27, 2007)

I am getting a Rena Filstar xp1 for my new 20 L aquarium. I was wondering if there is anyway to cut 2 holes in the back of the tank and put a http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Product/Prod_Display.cfm?pcatid=4036&N=2004+113786 . So you can't see the hoses come over the top.

Any suggestions please

thanks


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Should work without a problem if you manage to cut the holes in the tank. Is it a glass tank? If so, you need to know if the glass pane you want to cut is tempered or not; you can't cut tempered glass.

Then you need a diamond glass cutting tool (usually a drill bit attachment). I've never done it but I remember seeing a pretty good article/thread on it on the Reef Central forum.

If it's an acrylic tank then it should be a lot easier to cut the holes but I have no idea how that's done.


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

As Laith said, if it's tempered glass do not attempt to cut it, you'll end up with a ton of broken glass. If it's not tempered then check out reef central, someone has a great pictoral on how to do it. I know it involves plenty of water to be flowed over the bit and slow and steady work. I read the whole turtorial and it's a good one.


----------



## NAL (Feb 27, 2007)

Even though I am a DIY guy on this stuff all the way, I might try to get a glass cutting place to do it. I don't really wanna buy the bit and such. I haven't got a hold of any of them yet but I should. Do you think I would have to worry about back flow through the outlet.


It's just a normal 20L glass tank that I bought at petsmart. Are some of them tempered?


----------



## fishtastico (Feb 28, 2007)

If this is a new tank you bought at Petsmart, it is most likely tempered glass. I suggest looking at your local reef keepers club - at least in New England the hobby is very active with people buying and selling "reef ready" tanks all the time.

You could also pick up an old school, heavier glass tank. The older tanks are less likely to be tempered glass.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Is this an open-top with suspended lighting? Just curious why so much effort to hide the tubes coming over the top. You'll see see the tubes in the tank.


----------



## NAL (Feb 27, 2007)

Well I am making the cemented styrofoam background to hide everything. I am having the suspended light I think. I am not sure what I'm doing for a hood.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

nicklovgren said:


> ... I am not sure what I'm doing for a hood.


Go open top if you don't have fish that like to jump.


----------



## NAL (Feb 27, 2007)

Laith said:


> Go open top if you don't have fish that like to jump.


I have dwarf puffers that I guess will jump out sometimes. That is what I originally wanted to do.

I ordered a coralife 65w w/ the legs. I might just put it on top w/o the legs and get a glass top.


----------



## Melbourne (Sep 27, 2004)

If its a standard AGA or Perfecto 20L the sides are not tempered. Its really easy to drill your tank providing you have a decent drill (18V cordless or better) and follow the tutorial on Reef Central. You can buy a nice drill bit from Ebay. I bought mine from this seller and they worked well.

http://stores.ebay.com/THK-Diamond-Tools

BTW: The only time I cracked a tank was drilling the tiny 2.5g AGA tanks for my nano setups. I went too fast and the glass is really thin (drilled 4 2.5g's total with one breaking), the 20L has much thicker glass and drills easy.


----------



## NAL (Feb 27, 2007)

ok thanks.....
I need the holes in the back though. Just the way everything is set up


----------

